# Ausfallquote von Hardware bekannt (aktuelle Zahlen)



## Rollora (20. November 2012)

Die Seite Hardware.fr beschäftigt sich halbjährig  mit den Ausfallquoten von Hardware. Das heißt im prinzip, wie oft Hardware innerhalb der Garantiezeit kaputt geht. 
_"Die Zahlen kommen wieder von einem großen französischen Händler, wobei  für die Aufnahme in die Statistik gewisse Mindestkriterien (pro Hardware mindestens 100 verkaufte Stück, pro Hersteller mindestens 500 verkaufte Stück) zu erfüllen waren, um zufällige Schwankungen halbwegs unter Kontrolle zu behalten. "_ (3dCenter)

Es gibt Kategorien für Mainboards, Netzteile, Grafikkarten, RAM, Festplatten und SSDs - mit teilweise überraschenden Ergebnissen:

*Mainboards:*
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]- ASRock 1.67% (against 1.90%)
- Gigabyte 1.77% (against 2.17%)
- MSI 2.24% (against 2.11%)
- ASUS 2.34% (against 2.66%)[/FONT]

*Mainboards mit über 5% Ausfallrate:*
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]
- 6.40% for the MSI Z68A-GD80 G3
- 6.19% for the ASUS P8P67 Pro
- 5.38% for the ASUS Rampage IV Extreme
- 5.33% for the MSI-P67A-C43[/FONT]

*Netzteile:*
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]- Fortron / FSP Group 0.42% (against 0.81%)
- Cooler Master 1.01% (against 1.25%)
- Antec 1.17% (against 0.80%)
- Seasonic 2.20% (against 1.92%)
- Corsair 2.30% (against 2.20%)
- Thermaltake 2.36% (N/A)[/FONT]

*Netzteile 400-450 Watt:*
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]

- 3.54% for the Cooler Master GX 450W
- 2.11%    for the Corsair CX430 V2
- 1.40%    for the Antec Neo ECO 450C
- 1.06%    for the Antec High Current Gamer 400
- 1.01%    for the Antec Neo ECO 400C
- 0.90%    for the FSP (Fortron) HEXA 400
- 0.28%    for the Cooler Master Elite Power 400W
- 0.00%    for the FSP (Fortron) AURUM 400

* 500-550 Watt Modelle:*

- 2.10%    for the Corsair CX500 V2
- 2.04%    for the Antec High Current Gamer 500
- 2.03%    for the Seasonic S12II-520
- 1.94%    for the Cooler Master Silent Pro M500
- 1.80%    for the Cooler Master GX 550W
- 0.96%    for the Seasonic M12II-520
- 0.56%    for the FSP (Fortron) AURUM 500
- 0.53%    for the FSP (Fortron) HEXA 500
- 0.46%    for the Antec High Current Gamer 520M
- 0.27%    for the Antec Neo ECO 520C[/FONT]

*RAM:*
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]- Kingston 0.27% (against 0.40%)
- Crucial 0.30% (against 0.23%)
- G.Skill 1.01% (against 1.10%)
- Corsair 1.06% (against 1.44%)

*Grafikkarten:*
[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]- Sapphire 1.32% (against 1.20%)
- ASUS 1.53% (against 1.55%)
- PNY 1.56% (against 1.62%)
- MSI 1.69% (against 2.25%)
- Gigabyte 1.82% (against 2.18%)
- Gainward 2.05% (against 2.43%)

*Grafikkarten über 5% Ausfallrate:*
[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]- 16.89% for the Gainward GeForce GTX 580 "Phantom" 1.5 GB
- 7.87% for the Gainward GeForce GTX 580 "Phantom" 3 GB
- 6.19% for the Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 3 GB (21197-00-40G)
- 5.69% for the ASUS EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5 2 GB
- 5.56% for the Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC 1 GB
*Festplatten*:
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]- Western 1.48% (against 1.63%)
- Samsung 1.65% (against 1.23%)
- Seagate 1.70% (against 1.89%)
- Hitachi 3.77% (against 3.95%)

[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*höher als 5% Ausfallrate:*

- 7.65%    for the Hitachi Deskstar 7K3000 3 TB
- 6.91%    for the Seagate Barracuda XT 2 To
- 5.78%    for the Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 160 GB
- 5.30%     for the Samsung SpinPoint F3 (HD253GJ) 250 GB

*3 TB Modelle*

- 7.65%    for the Hitachi Deskstar 7K3000 3 TB
- 4.86%    for the Seagate Barracuda XT 3 TB
- 3.36%    for the Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 3 TB
- 3.12% for the    WD Caviar Green 3 TB

*2 TB Modelle:*
- 4.60%    for the WD Caviar RE4 2 TB
- 3.91%    for the WD Caviar Black 2 TB
- 3.32%    for the WD Caviar Green 2 TB WD20EARS
- 2.28%    for the Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2 TB
- 1.94% for the WD AV-GP 2 TB
- 1.46%    for the WD Caviar Green 2 TB WD20EARX
- 1.03%    for the WD RE4-GP 2 TB

*SSDs:*
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]- Intel 0.45% (against 1.73%)
- Samsung 0.48% (N/A)
- Corsair 1.05% (against 2.93%)
- Crucial 1.11% (against 0.82%)
- OCZ 5.02% (against 7.03%)

*Modelle mit **mehr als 5% Ausfallrate * :
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]- 40.00% for the OCZ Petrol 64 GB
- 39.42% for the OCZ Petrol 128 GB
- 30.85% for the OCZ Octane 128 GB SATA II
- 29.46% for the OCZ Octane 64 GB SATA II
- 9.73% for the OCZ Vertex 2 120 GB 3.5"
- 9.59% for the OCZ Vertex 2 120 GB
- 6.73% for the OCZ Vertex 2 60 GB
- 5.43% for the OCZ Agility 3 240 GB
- 5.12% for the OCZ Vertex Plus 128 GB[/FONT]

[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]Die Ausfallraten sind eigentlich wie erwartet recht niedrig, außer bei OCZ was aber nicht überraschend ist und wovor ich immer wieder gewarnt habe. Außerdem gut zu sehen, dass das "gewhine" von wegen Seagate oder sie geht nicht, insgesamt Blödsinn ist, ebenso wie Nvidia-basierende Karten nicht länger halten (eher umgekehrt, da Sapphire in dieser Kategorie führt).

Positiv erfreut bin ich, dass der qualitative Eindruck bei Intel SSDs sich hier bestätigt: geringste Ausfallrate. Das hat mir nie jemand geglaubt und man wird hier ja schnell als Fanboy abgestempelt, wenigstens sehen wir jetzt mal Zahlen.

Für weitere Details bitte die Quellen lesen:

*Quellen:*
http://www.behardware.com/articles/881-1/components-returns-rates-7.html
Les taux de retour des composants (7) - HardWare.fr
http://www.3dcenter.org/news/hardware-und-nachrichten-links-des-19-november-2012


----------



## InQontrol (20. November 2012)

Interessantes Thema
Zum Glück hatte ich bisher nur einmal solch einen Fall mit einer Soundkarte von Creative und das soll auch so bleiben.


----------



## M4xw0lf (20. November 2012)

Rollora schrieb:


> Positiv erfreut bin ich, dass der qualitative Eindruck bei Intel SSDs sich hier bestätigt: geringste Ausfallrate. Das hat mir nie jemand geglaubt und man wird hier ja schnell als Fanboy abgestempelt, wenigstens sehen wir jetzt mal Zahlen.


 
Hmm ja, nur wenn man etwas eben auch schon _vor_ Kenntnis von Zahlen behauptet, welchen Gehalt hat das dann objektiv?


----------



## Railroadfighter (20. November 2012)

Ohne den Händler jetzt genau zu kennen, aber Notebooks hätte ich auch gern gesehen. 
Ich verstehe noch immer nicht was alle gegen OCZ haben, meine Agility 3 120gb läuft schon 1.5 Jahre problemlos.


----------



## Rollora (20. November 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Hmm ja, nur wenn man etwas eben auch schon _vor_ Kenntnis von Zahlen behauptet, welchen Gehalt hat das dann objektiv?


lol ich hab mehrfach schon Zahlen genannt


Railroadfighter schrieb:


> Ich verstehe noch immer nicht was alle gegen OCZ haben, meine Agility 3 120gb läuft schon 1.5 Jahre problemlos.


 Bitte nachdenken, bevor du schreibst:
Das hier ist die Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit auf mehrere Tausend Stück. Schön für dich wenns bei dir hinhaut, aber warum schließt du von dir, also von EINER SSD auf Zigtausend andere?
Warum kann man das nicht verstehen, wenn es eindeutig ist, dass bei OCZ bei manchen Serien fast jede 2. ausfällt (und ich immer wieder hier im Forum drauf hingewiesen habe)


Railroadfighter schrieb:


> Ohne den Händler jetzt genau zu kennen, aber Notebooks hätte ich auch gern gesehen.


Relativ zuverlässig kann ich dir sagen, dass du einen großen Bogen um ACER machen sollst


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (20. November 2012)

Was heißt denn in diesem Fall "kaputt"?

Sind damit nur irreparable Schäden mit gemeint?
Mein Asus P8Z68 hat vom Support einen neuen Sockel spendiert bekommen.
Zählt das als Ausfall in dieser Statistik? Ist ja in dem Sinne immernoch lauffähig 

Ansonsten aber ein interessantes Thema.
Find ich gut, dass keine meiner Komponenten dabei negativ auffällt


----------



## Rollora (20. November 2012)

~Tj@rden~ schrieb:


> Was heißt denn in diesem Fall "kaputt"?
> 
> 
> Sind damit nur irreparable Schäden mit gemeint?
> ...


steht doch bitte im Artikel: die Geräte die die Garantie beansprucht  haben. Was genau nicht funktioniert hat ist ja völlig egal, man musste  es einsenden/abgeben und in Reparatur begeben.


~Tj@rden~ schrieb:


> Ansonsten aber ein interessantes Thema.


Jo danke, hoffe es interessiert ein paar, ich schau auf das immer sehr (Herstellerqualität), weil ichs nicht will, dass ich mehrere Hundert Euro für was ausgeb, was mich dann vllt im Stich lässt. Besonders nervig bei Festplatten, aber natürlich immer, wenn man den PC braucht und nicht nutzen kann


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (20. November 2012)

Rollora schrieb:


> steht doch bitte im Artikel: die Geräte die die Garantie beansprucht  haben. Was genau nicht funktioniert hat ist ja völlig egal, man musste  es einsenden/abgeben und in Reparatur begeben.



Steht zumindest in deinem Artikel (noch) nicht drin 



Rollora schrieb:


> Die Seite Hardware.fr beschäftigt sich halbjährig   mit den Ausfallquoten von Hardware. Das heißt im prinzip, wie oft  Hardware innerhalb der Garantiezeit kaputt geht.



Das wär ein kleiner Verbesserungsvorschlag


----------



## XT1024 (20. November 2012)

Rollora schrieb:


> Die Ausfallraten sind eigentlich wie erwartet  recht niedrig, außer bei OCZ was aber nicht überraschend ist und wovor  ich immer wieder gewarnt habe.


 So wenn die gruselige Petrol/Octane 40% hat, wie kommt man dann  durchschnittlich auf 5%? Da müssen andere ja etwas geringere  Ausfallraten haben.
Ich habe keine OCZ Aktien aber die Agi/Vertex3 sind offenbar doch nicht so schlecht: 



> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica] The most popular ranges, namely the Vertex 3s and Agility 3s, do relatively well with returns of 1.51% and 2.03% respectively.[/FONT]


Die Google-Übersetzung erspare ich uns lieber... ne doch nicht 
Die beliebtesten Bereiche, nämlich die Vertex  3-Fettsäuren und Beweglichkeit 3s, tun relativ gut mit Renditen von  1,51% und 2,03% betragen.



Rollora schrieb:


> Warum kann man das nicht verstehen, wenn es eindeutig ist, dass bei OCZ bei manchen Serien fast jede 2. ausfällt (und ich immer wieder hier im Forum drauf hingewiesen habe)


Naja die Petrol usw. war schon alleine aus Leistungssicht keinen Kauf wert


----------



## nfsgame (20. November 2012)

Zum Teil finde ich die Ergebnisse recht interessant. Vor allem bei den Boards spiegelt die Statistik meine Erfahrungen wider (Asus, MSI, Asrock). Nur mit Netzteilen und Grafikkarten kann ich nicht konform gehen. Ich verbaue sehr gerne Seasonic und Gainward in Rechnern, die ich zusammenstelle/-baue und das sind so einige. Noch nie Probleme gehabt. Na gut, vielleicht sollte ich Lotto spielen mit meinem Glück. Wo ist eigentlich BeQuiet in der Statistik? Wäre meine unangefochtene Nummer Eins .


----------



## Railroadfighter (20. November 2012)

@ Rollora: War natürlich nicht ganz ernst gemeint.

Ich hab jetzt die Quellen nicht genau durchgelesen, aber umfasst die Statistik nicht eigentlich nur Reklamation beim Händler? Wenn man es direkt zum Hersteller schickt wissen sie ja eigentlich nichts davon. (ich weiß jetzt nicht wie sehr die sich austauschen) Dann kann man ja überall noch etwas dazurechnen?


----------



## M4xw0lf (20. November 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich BeQuiet in der Statistik? Wäre meine unangefochtene Nummer Eins .


Ahja? Mit denen hatte ich jetzt noch keine Probleme


----------



## ich111 (20. November 2012)

Schön, dass es endlich RMA Werte von den Samsung SSDs gibt und die auch sehr gut ausfallen (im langzeit extrem Test in einem Forum haben die ja über 3 Petabyte Daten geschrieben und waren da führend)


----------



## Superwip (20. November 2012)

Sehr interressant...



> *höher als 5% Ausfallrate:
> 
> *- 7.65% for the Hitachi Deskstar 7K3000 3 TB


 
"Deathstar" 2.0?


----------



## Rollora (20. November 2012)

~Tj@rden~ schrieb:


> Steht zumindest in deinem Artikel (noch) nicht drin
> 
> 
> 
> Das wär ein kleiner Verbesserungsvorschlag


 what?
Steht doch eindeutig da?



nfsgame schrieb:


> BeQuiet in der Statistik? Wäre meine unangefochtene Nummer Eins .


BeQuiet wäre bei der Ausfallrate hoch im Kurs 
Ist aber keine Firma, sondern nur ein Produktname.
Zumal meine BQs immer kurz bzw fast unmittelbar nach der Garantie ausgefallen sind.


Railroadfighter schrieb:


> @ Rollora: War natürlich nicht ganz ernst gemeint.
> 
> Ich  hab jetzt die Quellen nicht genau durchgelesen, aber umfasst die  Statistik nicht eigentlich nur Reklamation beim Händler? Wenn man es  direkt zum Hersteller schickt wissen sie ja eigentlich nichts davon.  (ich weiß jetzt nicht wie sehr die sich austauschen) Dann kann man ja  überall noch etwas dazurechnen?


 Musst wohl noch dazu rechnen, mein Französisch ist nicht mehr taufrisch, ich habs als Gewährleistungs&Garantieanspruch interpretiert

Ach sieh mal an, die englische Übersetzung hilft ein wenig:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica]Under what  conditions is a part declared as defective by this etailer? There are  two possible cases: either the technician considers the exchange of  information with the client (type of problem, cross testing) sufficient  to declare that the product isn’t working, or there’s a question mark  over the component and the etailer tests it to check if it’s working or  not.
> 
> Among the returns that aren’t tested, some of the  components announced as having an issue by customers probably aren't  actually defective, in spite of the precautions taken by the technician.  This is something inherent in the etailing sector and  in practice,  it’s unlikely that any model or product is more affected by this  phenomenon than any other (at least we’re aware of no objective argument  that shows this).[/FONT]


----------



## Gast20140625 (20. November 2012)

Sehr interessant. 

Die Werte sind ja fast überall erstunlich niedrig.
Der einzige richtige Ausreißer sind die Petrol und die Octane.


----------



## ich111 (20. November 2012)

Petrol und Octane, die einzigen wirklichen Ausreißer? Unter den OCZ vllt.

Bei anderen Herstellern sind es teilweise 0,5% im Durchschnitt, folglich sind 5% schon ein ordentlicher Ausreißer


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (20. November 2012)

Die Zahlen reib ich mal ein paar bestimmten Leuten unter die Nase, die immernoch meinen, dass ASRock Schrott ist.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. November 2012)

Rollora schrieb:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica]
> [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*Grafikkarten über 5% Ausfallrate:*
> [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]- 16.89% for the Gainward GeForce GTX 580 "Phantom" 1.5 GB
> [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


 

Ohoh, kann ich nur hoffen das meine Gainward GTX580 Phantom 1,5GB überlebt, die Garantiezeit ist noch nicht rum.

Aber irgendwie kann ich das fast nicht glauben, die Zahl sticht schon enorm im Vergleich zu den anderen hervor...


----------



## NCphalon (20. November 2012)

Hm doof wenn man man seine Grafikkarte unter denen mit den höchsten Ausfallraten findet^^


----------



## McClaine (20. November 2012)

@ Rollora:

habe mir damals 2 Vertex 2 gekauft, weitere 2 in andere Rechner verbaut und weitere 2 einen Freund empfohlen, stell dir vor, *alle (!!!) 6* laufen bis heute noch ohne Probleme und das auch seit über 1,5Jahren!!! Unglaublich oder!? 

Ansonsten gute News, aber so gebashe alá "OCZ ist ******** und ich habs ja immer gesagt" ist etwas, naja...  

MfG


----------



## Medcha (21. November 2012)

Ne Kaufentscheidung von 1-2% Unterschied abhängig zu machen ist doch affig. Bei Stückzahlen von 1000 oder so ist das doch kein Argument gegen ein Produkt. Man muss sich immer wieder wundern.

Interessant sind vielleicht verbesserte Werte im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr. Ansonsten sind es doch eher Statistiken, die nicht wirklich relevant sind - zumindest nicht für uns hier im Forum. Ich sehe da also nicht so viel drin, sorry.


----------



## target2804 (21. November 2012)

Denke auch dass die ausfallraten zw 1und 5% eher Glück sind und nicht viel mit dem guten Handwerk der Hersteller zu tun hat. V.a. Weiß man nicht wie viele teile durch dumme User in die RAM sind. Also sollte man das nicht so eng sehen


----------



## Rollora (21. November 2012)

McClaine schrieb:


> @ Rollora:
> 
> habe mir damals 2 Vertex 2 gekauft, weitere 2 in andere Rechner verbaut und weitere 2 einen Freund empfohlen, stell dir vor, *alle (!!!) 6* laufen bis heute noch ohne Probleme und das auch seit über 1,5Jahren!!! Unglaublich oder!?
> 
> ...


Bei uns gingen mehrere hundert über den Ladentisch bevor wir den verkauf gestoppt haben.
OCZ ist nunmal wirklich SCH... und ich hab hier immer davor gewarnt. 1,2 oder 6 sind keine große Zahl, zumal da ja noch nicht dabei steht wie sie benutzt werden etc etc


Medcha schrieb:


> Ne Kaufentscheidung von 1-2% Unterschied abhängig  zu machen ist doch affig. Bei Stückzahlen von 1000 oder so ist das doch  kein Argument gegen ein Produkt. Man muss sich immer wieder  wundern.
> 
> Interessant sind vielleicht verbesserte Werte im  Vergleich zum letzten Jahr. Ansonsten sind es doch eher Statistiken, die  nicht wirklich relevant sind - zumindest nicht für uns hier im Forum.  Ich sehe da also nicht so viel drin, sorry.


Tja das ist schade, dass du da den Sinn nicht erkennst, zwischen 1, 2 und 5% und bei manchen Objekten ja über diesen 5%. Wer da die Relevanz nicht erkennt...sorry.
Vorallem, da es offenbar möglich ist Produkte mit 0.5% Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit herzustellen sind 5%, also das 10x schon ein Hammer. Da reden wir noch nicht von 40% von OCZ.
Wenn eine Festplatte eine Ausfallrate von 5% innerhalb eines Jahres hat dann interessiert mich die nicht. Relativ einfache Sache.
Und Firmen oder ähnliches, die gleich größere Mengen von Hardware kaufen... ja da freut man sich auch immer wenn man beim Aufstellen von 20-30 Geräten da und dort wieder ein Kaputtes Teil dabei hat nach vielen Stunden Aufbauen und in Betrieb nehmen


----------



## Heretic (21. November 2012)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]- 16.89% for the Gainward GeForce GTX 580 "Phantom" 1.5 GB

Puh Glück gehabt.

[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]- 6.19% for the ASUS P8P67 Pro[/FONT]

Hab nicht das Pro aber wundert mich nicht. Meins hat der Hersteller auch unerwartet wieder gesehen ^^ dachte erst es wäre die Graka .. PCIe 3 Bug nur so als stichwort...

Bzgl: OCZ : Naja wenn ich mir die Zahlen ansehe. Wow da muss schon was schiefgelaufen sein. Aber trotzdem geht es um Prozentualle Wahrscheinlichkeits Anteile.... versteh ich nicht , warum es hier mal wieder zu dieser Diskussion kommt 

MfG Heretic


----------



## Skysnake (21. November 2012)

Medcha schrieb:


> Ne Kaufentscheidung von 1-2% Unterschied abhängig zu machen ist doch affig. Bei Stückzahlen von 1000 oder so ist das doch kein Argument gegen ein Produkt. Man muss sich immer wieder wundern.
> 
> Interessant sind vielleicht verbesserte Werte im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr. Ansonsten sind es doch eher Statistiken, die nicht wirklich relevant sind - zumindest nicht für uns hier im Forum. Ich sehe da also nicht so viel drin, sorry.


 Ähm... keines wegs...

Alles über 5% ist eigentlich indiskutabel! Du musst mal bedenken, dass du bei 5% RMA-Quote eine Wahrscheinlichkeit von 0,25% hast, dass du gleich 2 mal nen Defekt hast. Das klingt nicht viel, aber schon bei 1000 Stück, sind das schon 2(,5) Leute. Da sag ich mal gz, wenns einen dann mal erwischt. Sooo unwahrscheinlich ist das nämlich gar nicht.

Werte von ~1 bis vielleicht noch 2,5% sind gut bis noch ok, aber alles drüber wird dann schon anstrengend, und zwar nicht nur für den Kunden, sondern auch für den Hersteller. Hat nicht OCZ eine Massenentlassung oder Insolvenz angemeldet? Ich erinnere mich dunkel an etwas bzgl OCZ. Kann aber auch wer anders gewesen sein. War aber auf jeden Fall nen SSD Hersteller.

ASUS enttäuscht schon etwas. Die bauen so teure Hardware, und dann hat man so hohe RMA Quoten... Ich weiß warum ich um ASUS nen Bogen mach. Das Spiel mit 3 defekten Boards hinterinander habe ich einmal mitgemacht und NIE WIEDER!


----------



## mattinator (21. November 2012)

Die Zahlen sind recht hilfreich und z.T. erstaunlich, aber letztlich entscheidet bei mir immer die Funktionalität beim Kauf. D.h. nur bei Gleichstand nach funktionellen Kriterien werde ich entsprechend Zuverlässigkeit auswählen. Die Werte der OCZ-SSD's mit mehr als 5% Ausfallrate sind schon erstaunlich. Allerdings hat der Indilix-Everest-Chip der Petrol und Octane technologisch ja auch schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel und die Vertex 2 und Plus sind technisch auch nicht mehr so taufrisch. Wenn ich mir die Auswahl bei Geizhals anschaue (Solid State Drives (SSD) mit Controller: Indilinx Everest Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland), würde ich sagen: da hat (nur !) OCZ bei der Auswahl des Controllers der Petrol und Octane voll in die Sch... gegriffen. Also nicht ganz ein Marken-Problem, aus dem sich dann einfach auf die anderen Produkte schließen lässt. Bzgl. Vertex 2 mit in diesem Fall SandForce SF-1200 Chip  auch wieder der Blick zu den aktuellen Anbietern bei Geizhals (Solid State Drives (SSD) mit Controller: SandForce SF-1200 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland). Da fällt mir z.B. auf, dass von anderen Herstellern neben OCZ in o.g. Statistik keiner auftaucht. Könnte also auch ein Technologie- und kein Hersteller-(Qualitäts-)Problem sein. Beim Markteintritt der SandForce SF-1200 SSD's waren sie den Alternativen bzgl. Leistung eindeutig überlegen und die Probleme hatte nicht nur OCZ sondern z.B. auch Corsair, die gar nicht mehr SSD's mit diesem Chip produzieren. Wenn man also ein wenig hinter die Zahlen blickt, erklären und relativieren sich bestimmte statistische (!) Tendenzen dann doch ein wenig.

ps: Ich habe noch auch meine im August gekaufte Vertex 2 3.5" ohne Probleme in Betrieb, die auch mehrere (alle) Firmware-Updates schadlos überstanden hat und auch recht dynamische I/O aushalten muss. Von OCZ bekomme ich übrigens keine Provision.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (21. November 2012)

Heretic schrieb:


> 16.89% for the Gainward GeForce GTX 580 "Phantom" 1.5 GB
> Puh Glück gehabt.
> 
> MfG Heretic


 

Evtl. hat Gainward ja so hohe Ausfallraten, weil viele mit den Teilen übertakten. Die Kühlung ist gut die Karten laufen in der Regel immer (fast) mit Werkstakt.
Tja was macht man dann wohl, wenn man in manchen Games mehr Leistung braucht? 

P.S. OCZ hat sich ja zumindest verbessert, aber das mit der Petrol/Octane Serie...da haben die mal richtig mist gebaut. Aber zz führt P/L technisch kein Weg an den Samsung 830 Series Produkten vorbei (bis 256gb zumindest)


----------



## beren2707 (21. November 2012)

Nette News, mal ganz interessant. Schade, dass Powercolor nicht in den Statistiken enthalten ist. Habe von denen schon etliche Grafikkarten verbaut und bisher keinen einzigen Ausfall vermeldet bekommen; das älteste Modell läuft seit 2004. Würde mich mal interessieren, wie die im Vergleich zu Sapphire & Co. stehen.


----------



## Rollora (21. November 2012)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Nette News, mal ganz interessant. Schade, dass Powercolor nicht in den Statistiken enthalten ist. Habe von denen schon etliche Grafikkarten verbaut und bisher keinen einzigen Ausfall vermeldet bekommen; das älteste Modell läuft seit 2004. Würde mich mal interessieren, wie die im Vergleich zu Sapphire & Co. stehen.


Sapphire ist bei Grafikkarten seit 2004 quasi Ausfallfrei, zumindest die von uns verkauften Modelle


----------



## Supeq (21. November 2012)

Rollora schrieb:


> erfreut bin ich, dass der qualitative Eindruck bei Intel SSDs sich hier bestätigt: geringste Ausfallrate. Das hat mir nie jemand geglaubt und man wird hier ja schnell als Fanboy abgestempelt, wenigstens sehen wir jetzt mal Zahlen.




Find ich auch super  Immer diese Samsung-Crucial-Fanboyz!


----------



## beren2707 (21. November 2012)

Rollora schrieb:


> Sapphire ist bei Grafikkarten seit 2004 quasi Ausfallfrei, zumindest die von uns verkauften Modelle


 Und wie siehts bei der Sapphire 7870 (OC) aus?


----------



## Rollora (21. November 2012)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Und wie siehts bei der Sapphire 7870 (OC) aus?


Welches Modell genau?
Revision etc?


----------



## beren2707 (21. November 2012)

Die alten Revisionen, die noch stark von Blackscreens betroffen waren; nicht die neuen mit Dual-X Lüfter. Also explizit 11199-00-20G, 11199-00-40G, 11199-03-20G und 11199-03-40G.http://geizhals.de/745777


----------



## Voodoo2 (21. November 2012)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]0.00%    for the FSP (Fortron) AURUM 400


 ahahahaaa zu geil und da schwören immer noch welche auf be quiet in der klasse
[/FONT]


----------



## target2804 (21. November 2012)

Voodoo2 schrieb:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica]0.00%    for the FSP (Fortron) AURUM 400
> 
> 
> ahahahaaa zu geil und da schwören immer noch welche auf be quiet in der klasse
> [/FONT]


 
weil es nicht nur um die Ausfallraten sondern auch um die Effizienz geht. Be quiet baut in der Preisklasse wohl mit die besten Netzteile. Mit ausfallrate hat das leider jetzt garnichts zu tun. Fail doch morgen wieder, danke


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2012)

Supeq schrieb:


> Find ich auch super  Immer diese Samsung-Crucial-Fanboyz!


 
Darum geht es aber nicht. Es geht um den Controller der SSD. Was nützt dir eine geringe Ausfallrate wenn die SSD trotzdem beschissen ist?



Voodoo2 schrieb:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica]0.00%    for the FSP (Fortron) AURUM 400
> 
> 
> ahahahaaa zu geil und da schwören immer noch welche auf be quiet in der klasse
> [/FONT]



Lass mich nachdenken. Von wem werden die BeQuiet Netzteile gebaut? 
Ach ja.  Von FSP.


----------



## Voodoo2 (21. November 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> weil es nicht nur um die Ausfallraten sondern auch um die Effizienz geht. Be quiet baut in der Preisklasse wohl mit die besten Netzteile. Mit ausfallrate hat das leider jetzt garnichts zu tun. Fail doch morgen wieder, danke


 
*target2804*
setzen 6 bitte er google dir dir das 90 gold logo 
in diesen bericht geht es um 
*Ausfallquote*


*Threshold* kommt drauf an von welchen versionen wir reden von BeQuiet 
nicht alle produkte sind zwangsleufig von FSP


----------



## target2804 (21. November 2012)

Voodoo2 schrieb:


> setzen 6 bitte er google dir dir das 90 gold logo
> 
> *Threshold* kommt drauf an von welchen versionen wir reden von BeQuiet
> nicht alle produkte sind zwangsleufig von FSP


 
ok du rallst es nicht. schade eigentlich. nur weil eine ausfallrate von einem produkt 0% ist, heißt es nicht, dass dieses eine kaufempfehlung darstellt. verallgemeinert gesagt kommts vielleicht was besser bei dir an!


----------



## Voodoo2 (21. November 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> ok du rallst es nicht. schade eigentlich. nur weil eine ausfallrate von einem produkt 0% ist, heißt es nicht, dass dieses eine kaufempfehlung darstellt. verallgemeinert gesagt kommts vielleicht was besser bei dir an!


 

uiii jetzt kommste auf einmal mit ner kaufempfehlung aha woher haste das den her ???


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. November 2012)

Mein Board ist auch dabei 



> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica]6.19% for the ASUS P8P67 Pro[/FONT]


----------



## target2804 (21. November 2012)

Voodoo2 schrieb:


> uiii jetzt kommste auf einmal mit ner kaufempfehlung aha woher haste das den ???


 Wenn einem die Argumente ausgehen, kommt sowas bei raus.
Woher das mit der Kaufempfehlung kommt? Ganz einfach: Warum bitte zeigt man die Ausfallquoten von Hardware? Um Tendenzen zu zeigen und die Kaufentscheidung im positiven zu beeinflussen.
Allerdings heißt es im Netzteil-Bereich noch lange nicht, dass das Netzteil das beste/effizienteste ist, wenn es 0% ausfallquote hat. 
und jetzt werd langsam mal wieder sachlich, oder hör auf hier trotzigen unsinn zu posten.


----------



## Gast20140625 (21. November 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> ok du rallst es nicht. schade eigentlich. nur weil eine ausfallrate von einem produkt 0% ist, heißt es nicht, dass dieses eine kaufempfehlung darstellt. verallgemeinert gesagt kommts vielleicht was besser bei dir an!


 Was regst du dich plötzlich auf?
FSP baut (auch) gute Netzteile, u.A. jede Menge BeQuiet´s.
Das oben genannte hat auch eine super Effizienz und ist bestimmt kein schlechtes Produkt. (Wo ist jetzt das Problem, außer dass nicht BeQuiet draufsteht?)

Er hat auch nie was von Kaufempfehlung geschrieben, sondern nur gemeint, dass BeQuiet nicht die einzigen guten Netzteile auf dem Markt sin. (Hab zumindest ich so verstanden)


----------



## target2804 (21. November 2012)

john201050 schrieb:


> Was regst du dich plötzlich auf?
> FSP baut (auch) gute Netzteile, u.A. jede Menge BeQuiet´s.
> Das oben genannte hat auch eine super Effizienz und ist bestimmt kein schlechtes Produkt. (Wo ist jetzt das Problem, außer dass nicht BeQuiet draufsteht?)


 
Lies mal meinen Post obendrüber, dass du weißt worum es geht.
Warte, ich zitiere es dir:


> Allerdings heißt es im Netzteil-Bereich noch lange nicht, dass das  Netzteil das beste/effizienteste ist, wenn es 0% ausfallquote hat.


es geht allgemein um einen trugschluss, thats all.


----------



## Voodoo2 (21. November 2012)

john201050 schrieb:


> Was regst du dich plötzlich auf?
> FSP baut (auch) gute Netzteile, u.A. jede Menge BeQuiet´s.
> Das oben genannte hat auch eine super Effizienz und ist bestimmt kein schlechtes Produkt. (Wo ist jetzt das Problem, außer dass nicht BeQuiet draufsteht?)


 
das 400 aurum ist schon ein sehr heissses eisen 42€ mit versand zumindest vor ca6 monaten 90 gold 
das kratz manchen leuten gewaltig da sie wesentlich mehr bei der konkurentz gezahlt haben

*target2804*
es geht allgemein um einen trugschluss, thats all.  
richtig das wollte ich auch nicht so rüber bringen das were falsch


----------



## Olstyle (21. November 2012)

Hier geht es übrigens *nicht* darum welches das günstigste Netzteil ist!
*Offtopic Posts wurden ausgeblendet.*



McClaine schrieb:


> @ Rollora:
> habe mir damals 2 Vertex 2 gekauft, weitere 2 in andere Rechner verbaut und weitere 2 einen Freund empfohlen, stell dir vor, *alle (!!!) 6* laufen bis heute noch ohne Probleme und das auch seit über 1,5Jahren!!! Unglaublich oder!?


Allerdings.
Hier im Modteam war die Ausfallrate bei der Vertex 2 afair bei über 50%.

Dass es aber wirklich auch in großem Stil so dramatisch ist(jede Zehnte fiel aus!) wirft wirklich kein gutes Licht auf OCZ.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. November 2012)

Rollora schrieb:


> Intel SSDs sich hier bestätigt: geringste Ausfallrate. Das hat mir nie jemand geglaubt


 
Doch, ich 

Hatte genau aus diesem Grund bereits 2009 zu einer Intel-SSD gegriffen und diese hat mich auch bis 2012 nie enttäuscht... und läuft nun weiter im PC eines Mod-Kollegen - vermutlich noch sehr lange. 


Nebenbei möchte ich nochwas anderes anmerken:
Bei den tollen Prozentwerten von Rückläufigen Bauteilen ist leider nirgends die Grundgesamtheit der Proben angegeben, was die Aussagekraft extrem mindert.

Beispiel: 
Wenn von 50 SSDs 5 kaputt gehen sind das 10% Ausfallrate.
Wenn von 50.000 SSDs 5000 kaputt gehen sind das ebenfalls 10% Ausfall.
Welcher Aussage kann man wohl eher "trauen"? Bei nur 50 SSDs kann man schlichtweg Pech haben und 5 Montagsmodelle erwischen obwohl die Ausfallrate wenn man 50.000 SSDs untersuchen würde nur bei 0,1% liegt.

Grade bei den Werten, die sehr runde Ausfallraten bescheinigen wie etwa bei den OCZ SSDs am Ende (40%) bin ich da sehr skeptisch. Nicht, weil ich die OCZs für gut halte, ganz im Gegenteil, aber wie wahrscheinlich ist es denn bitte, dass bei sehr vielen Testmodellen _genau_ 40,00% rauskommen? Nahezu unmöglich. Auf genau 40% kommt man nur, wenn beispielsweise 2 von 5 oder 4 von 10 SSDs kaputt gegangen sind (etwa 800 von 2000 oder ähnliches genau zu treffen ist doch grade weils mehrfach passiert ist sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich)... und daher sind diese Werte quasi völlig aussagelos.

Daher bitte ich darum, sich nicht von den blanken Zahlen blenden zu lassen, ohne sich ein wenig Gedanken darum zu machen was sie bedeuten und woher sie kommen (können)! 




Olstyle schrieb:


> Hier im Modteam war die Ausfallrate bei der Vertex 2 afair bei über 50%.


 
Bestätige - hatte selbst keine Vertex2 aber insgesamt iirc 3 Stück verbaut, von denen mittlerweile 2 defekt sind.


----------



## kero81 (21. November 2012)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]6.19% for the ASUS P8P67 Pro

 Bitte nicht, mein schönes Board. 
[/FONT]


----------



## Pokerclock (21. November 2012)

Ich darf mich zu den betroffenen bei den neueren Vertex 3 zählen. Zudem sind mir zwei weitere Fälle bekannt, die ebenfalls mit Ausfällen zu kämpfen hatten.


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2012)

Meine Vertex 4 hat auch nur von morgens bis mittags gehalten.


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. November 2012)

Verflucht, ich hab meinen Eltern eine OCZ-SSD (Agility 3) eingebaut


----------



## kero81 (21. November 2012)

_"Die Zahlen kommen wieder von einem großen französischen Händler,  wobei  für die Aufnahme in die Statistik gewisse Mindestkriterien (pro  Hardware mindestens 100 verkaufte Stück, pro Hersteller mindestens 500  verkaufte Stück) zu erfüllen waren, um zufällige Schwankungen halbwegs  unter Kontrolle zu behalten. "

Interessant wäre zu wissen wie viele Grakas etc. denn nun genau in den Test einbezogen wurden. 
_


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. November 2012)

kero81 schrieb:


> _pro  Hardware mindestens 100 verkaufte Stück
> _


 
Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass 100 Exemplare von repräsentativ weit entfernt sind wage ich das einfach mal zu bezweifeln. 

Und dann gehts soweit ich das sehe ja um "Zurücksendungen" - was nicht zwangsläufig "defekt" heißen muss, es gibt auch Menschen die Hardware zurückschicken wegen Unzufriedenheit, Meinungsänderungen, Finanzieller oder sonstiger Gründe.


----------



## Rollora (21. November 2012)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Die alten Revisionen, die noch stark von Blackscreens betroffen waren; nicht die neuen mit Dual-X Lüfter. Also explizit 11199-00-20G, 11199-00-40G, 11199-03-20G und 11199-03-40G.http://geizhals.de/745777


das sind bei uns 9%


----------



## Rollora (21. November 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Meine Vertex 4 hat auch nur von morgens bis mittags gehalten.


 Das war also dein persönliches AHA-Erlebnis mit SSDs:
Wow die is aber schneeeeeeelll....kaputt


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass 100  Exemplare von repräsentativ weit entfernt sind wage ich das einfach mal  zu bezweifeln.


100 Stück sind gar nix, aber die Werte im  1-2 stelligen Kommabereich lassen eh drauf schließen dass wir von  mehreren Tausend ausgehen können bei manchen Produkten bzw über die  Hersteller gerechnet.
Zumal das ja nun schon das 7. mal ist, dass  dieser Bericht herausgegeben wird, und wenn man die vergangenen ansieht,  und ähnliche Ergebnisse rauskommen, kann man gut und gerne auch die  Zahlen hochrechnen und sagen: 
ok es handelt sich nicht gerade um  eine zufällig so hohe Prozentzahl weil die Quote aufgrund von gerade mal  100 Stück berechnet wurden, sondern man kann sehen, dass das in der  vergangenheit auch so war bei dem Produkt/Hersteller und wenn sich diese  Zahlen über Jahre hinweg so entwickeln, ist das sehr wohl ein wenig  aussagekräftig über die Qualitätssicherung - meinst du nicht?


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. November 2012)

Rollora schrieb:


> wenn sich diese  Zahlen über Jahre hinweg so entwickeln, ist das sehr wohl ein wenig  aussagekräftig über die Qualitätssicherung - meinst du nicht?


 
Wenn dem so ist - ja.


----------



## belle (22. November 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich BeQuiet in der Statistik? Wäre meine unangefochtene Nummer Eins .


 Finde ich auch, you made my day.


----------



## Cuddleman (22. November 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Denke auch dass die ausfallraten zw 1und 5% eher Glück sind und nicht viel mit dem guten Handwerk der Hersteller zu tun hat. V.a. Weiß man nicht wie viele teile durch dumme User in die RAM sind. Also sollte man das nicht so eng sehen


 
Sagen wir lieber mal,...*unwissende User*... ! Mal erhrlich, unwissend waren wir alle mal, manche auch mehrmals, aber irgendwann hat man es doch noch verstanden.



Mit Asus und Msi trage ich schon länger einige Dispute aus, die aber meist in irgendeiner Herstellerignoranz enden und ich letztendlich auf brauchbare andere Hersteller umsteige, bzw. empfehle.

Eigentlich hatte man ja mal gedacht, das z.B. die MB's von MSI doch deutlich langlebiger werden, zumal um die Jahrhundertwende die Ausfallrate wohl weit über 5% lag, wenn man mal 3-6 Jahre Lebensdauer anrechnet.

Werden sicherlich noch reichlich andere User überlegen, welche Hardware viel zu früh ablebte.

Deshalb, werter Rollora, eröffne doch mal einen Thread, in dem die geneigten User die Ausfallquoten zu ihrer verwendeten Hardware angeben können. Wird eventuell zu lang, oder unübersichtlich. 

Weit mehr interessant wäre es, einen Vergleich zu haben, zu dem was die Händler angeben. (manche Händler stehen im Verdacht, defekte Hardware weiter zu verjubeln, ohne B-Ware-Vermerk)


----------



## Gast20141127 (23. November 2012)

Rollora schrieb:


> Außerdem gut zu sehen, dass das "gewhine" von wegen Seagate oder sie geht nicht, insgesamt Blödsinn ist,


Zum Teil rührt das wohl auch vom Firmwarebug bei der Barracuda 11-7200 AS333 her.
Wenns da innerhalb kurzer Zeit gleich viele erwischt (meine 1TB hat sich auch verabschiedet) ist das Geschrei natürlich groß.
Ähnlich wie damals bei Big Blue mit der DTLA-Serie. Auch da haben ein Freund und ich brav mitgemacht mit einer 30 und 45er Platte...


----------



## End0fSeven (23. November 2012)

Interessant wäre es mal zu Wissen, wie lange Hardware laufen kann, also die Lebenszeit bei täglicher Nutzung. Das würde mich besonders bei denn SSDs Interessieren.


----------



## kühlprofi (23. November 2012)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Sagen wir lieber mal,...*unwissende User*... ! Mal erhrlich, unwissend waren wir alle mal, manche auch mehrmals, aber irgendwann hat man es doch noch verstanden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was deinen letzten Absatz betrifft ist die volle Wahrheit und das selbst von PC-Herstellern Nummer 1 und 2. 
Dell und HP, diese Infos habe ich von einem Vertreter, verbauen in Garantiefällen bei Firmen PC's Mainboards und Komponenten die von anderen Garantiefällen zurückgesandt werden - also im Grunde genommen defekte Hardware. Funktioniert die Hardware per Zufall - ok - sonst geht die Reise weiter ins nächste Garantiefallgerät. Dieser Zyklus wiederholt sich pro Land 2-3 Mal, danach wird die Hardware in ein anderes Land weiterverfrachtet.
Wieso? Ist wohl klar, dass sich das rentiert


----------

